# ice grows?



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried to grow ice? Has anyone tried it? How was it?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

cold


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

that was a joke by the way lol if u dont mind me asking but whats ice lol i feel stupid cause i love my drugs and dont know what u mean lol thanx peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 14, 2007)

Nirvana's ICE i guess???????

I haven't grown it but i have heard alot of good stuff about it, cept it was only a very moderate yeilder but nice and potent...otherwise i can't tell you anything cept what i've read on it


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, I'm guessing nirvana ice is the same thing. The seed banks simply list it as ice. From the pictures it looks pretty damn nice. Winner of the 1998 cannabis cup. I would love to see more photos of someone that's actually growing it and to get their input on it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2007)

*Stoney Bud grew some Ice before. Might wanna check out his old grow journal or send him a PM.  *


----------



## Bobber (Mar 14, 2007)

Bobber is growing ICE at this momentHe will let you know about it, not very soon, but he will


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank's tbg, I'll look into it. 

BTW...is having these little red squares at the bottom of my avy bad or something?


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Mar 14, 2007)

They look like negative rep points. Check your user CP to view comments left as to why you got bad rep points.


----------

